# Wind sail jelly minus the sail?!



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey, i had no idea where to put this so its going here. anyways, today i found this beautiful 1"-2" critter washing up on panama city beach, so i saved it and when i saw it i decided that I really didn't know what it was. I think it looks like a Wind sailor jelly without the sail, and with different shaped blue tentacles (and in the wrong ocean). here's some pictures, but if anyone else knows what it is, I'd love to hear.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

That is called a blue button jelly. They wash up in the gulf all the time. Panama is getting pretty far south for them, but it isn't too uncommon. They are really pretty, and only get about 3 inches max. Really good pictures of him btw. They actually aren't jellyfish, but like man-o-wars, are colonies of different polyps and such. Apparently they don't actually sting, though I haven't (nor will) test this out, but will only irritate the skin.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been stung by jellies before. No idea what kind of jellies, cause I didn't see them, but they were defaintly jellies.

Basically, if someone says they don't sting, I try not to find out...lol Like yesterday...I got stung by a bristle worm a couple of times. I didn't know they stung...haaha

It's a pretty jelly either way.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's also called a Sea Penny, and you might find more about it under that name.
_Porpita_ is it's actual name, I think.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

ya ToS, Porpita porpita


----------

